# Um hello?  I'm trying to take pictures here...



## Fadi (May 24, 2005)

So I shot the US Coast Guard Foundations 11th Annual Fundraising golf tournement yesterday.  Everything went great, and the clients were pleased.  Besides having to retake 2 pictures because of blinkers, I only had 1 blooper during the awards ceremony/lunch.  here it is:


----------



## Lensmeister (May 29, 2005)

Damn people huh?

I used to do a fair few of awards dinners for a Football Magazine ..... when people have a drink or two it can be fun ... or helll ...... then the blonkers ... the fallers and the oh so faithfully "too-drunk-to-stand-fall-over-when-you-take-their-pictures" brigade ..... fun fun fun .....


----------

